# quick q --8" of MADNESS



## thestandard (Feb 22, 2008)

hey guys, here's the runtiest of the runts.. the plant that refused to die...

8" tall and packed tight with buds.. it's week 6 of flower but the trichs are 50/50 and the plant is yellow.. plus I need the room .. anywho my  question
*

Just flushed, how long after the flush should I harvest, in order for the flush to fully purge the plant and take full effect? Just flushed 2 gallon pot with 4 gallons of water.. dont want to invite mold or gnats into my growroom... gonna pile a bunch of extra perlite on the soil


*hope i get like an 1/8 at least lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 22, 2008)

nice looking plant, I'd do her for sure.   

I dont do soil, or a flush, but i would think just before the next light cycle is the time to harvest.  she really looks like she could go another week or so.   yummy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds Good my friend..let the soil dry completley out 5-7 days I think..in 5 gallon contain?


----------



## thestandard (Feb 22, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Sounds Good my friend..let the soil dry completley out 5-7 days I think..in 5 gallon contain?




2 gallon container, the plant lives in 2 gallons


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> hey guys, here's the runtiest of the runts.. the plant that refused to die...
> 
> 8" tall and packed tight with buds.. it's week 6 of flower but the trichs are 50/50 and the plant is yellow.. plus I need the room .. anywho my question
> 
> ...


 
Thats nice I read you would need 3xsoil..you need 2more hallons of water..Then it will take like a week to dry out and flush her system..then Cutt her down:hubba: ..nice choice of topping..I think Burlap would work as wll..Have a great weekend my friend


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 13, 2008)

Im sayin 6 grams keep us updated man


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2008)

naw i say maybe 3/4 of an ounce or more i want to see the outcome let her go man


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like a half, maybe 3/4.  Hope its the latter.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 13, 2008)

forgot all about this thread.. yea it was about 8 grams, not very potent. next to my buddy's homegrown true blue x haze it was kinda a joke.. Smoked it in two blunts and a few bong bowls.. gotta love smokin your own though! the other runt it 6 weeks or so in flower, in my journal, this plant and the midget sativa in my *closet forest* now were sprouted in the same pot and lost most of their roots in the transplant week 3ish of veg.

the thing i dont understand is why after they developed their own full complete root systems they stayed so small.


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow must be whispy, looked dense.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2008)

She was a purty lil thing.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

She was a good lookin midget! I would have done her for sure! Pot you grew yourself is always better. Take care.


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 31, 2008)

Hah Yeaaa! My guess was closest! Do I get a prize?


----------

